# Hornady customer service



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have an older Hornady “trio” case prep tool as part of my reloading equipment. Yesterday the tool broke. There are 4 plastic gears inside that transfer power from the motor to the 3 rotating tool heads. 3 of the gears broke. One painless call to Hornady customer service and 3 new gears are on the way at no charge. So I give a big “thumbs up” to Hornady. 👍


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Good to know. I use some Hornady stuff. 

Sounds like the "old" Thompson Center before S + W brought them out; A-holes running S + W dropped lifetime unconditional, transferable warranty . Used to call them up and parts on the way. 

What does the "trio" consist of? I use a lot of Lyman stuff now for case prep, but also have older Lee tools.

I need to get a sonocator. Not just for cases but for stuff like small motor carbs and other cleaning.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

On my ‘trio’ I have 3 tools mounted. Inside chamfer reamer, outside chamfer reamer, and primer pocket cleaning brush.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am also a supporter of Hornady


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I've had a similary experience with Hornady. *I* broke a part thru stupidity and they replaced it quickly and at no charge. 99% of my reload equipment is Hornady!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

They have been very good to me as well. They even sent me a part that I lost.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

If you ever have the opportunity to be traveling across Nebraska*, be sure to stop for a tour of their plant.

*What's the best thing to come out of Nebraska? Interstate 80!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hornady is a great company, and they know how to make some great ammo too. They are on the leading edge of things.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Hornady makes very good ammo.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Big fan of Hornady products.


----------

